# To Heather.....



## John M (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd like to extend my deepest gratitude to Heather for allowing SlipperTalk to be used as a base for recovery fundraising to help me. In fact, I think it was Heather who heard about my disaster and immediately got the ball rolling over here. I certainly appreciate everyone here for their kind words and donations/auctions; but, without Heather's generosity to originally set-up this forum...and now, to use it to promote my cause, I'd be MUCH worse off! So, THANK YOU Heather! You're a wonderful, kind and generous person! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

Watch out! We'll have red hair all over when it's head explodes! oke:
No seriously, I also am thankfull that this forum was organized.


----------

